# Injection site irritation



## Chillinlow (Jan 28, 2021)

Getting irritated pretty bad where injecting in the inner legs, red itchy feeling . Using BAC water, anyone else get this? 5iu mornings , new source so idk if it’s gtg


----------



## snake (Jan 28, 2021)

Slin pin? Why inner thigh? What are you pinning, some Peptide?


----------



## Hooba (Jan 28, 2021)

IM or SubQ?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 28, 2021)

Most peptides & GH can be pinned sub-q easily by pinching a bit of fat 'round yer waist while seated.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 28, 2021)

Inner thigh? Jeez man.

I would imagine if the sheer pain isn't a problem, the fact that your legs are rubbing together all day not to mention your paints touching it would be enough to irritate the hell out of that site.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jan 28, 2021)

I slam my peptides in my forearm intramuscular.


----------



## Chillinlow (Feb 1, 2021)

snake said:


> Slin pin? Why inner thigh? What are you pinning, some Peptide?



I been moving it all around the legs and stomach,  and no it’s hgh idk first two weeks no problem


----------



## Chillinlow (Feb 1, 2021)

Been just mixing it up stomach hasn’t been to bad yet a little irritation but the legs looked like two soft balls got shot at my balls and hit the leg lmao


----------



## Chillinlow (Feb 1, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> Inner thigh? Jeez man.
> 
> I would imagine if the sheer pain isn't a problem, the fact that your legs are rubbing together all day not to mention your paints touching it would be enough to irritate the hell out of that site.



Not quite inner more inner top so legs aren’t rubbing in that spot to bad idk, I did have a reaction like this before on HGC once or twice out of a hundred times . And slin pin easy touch I’m using .


----------



## Chillinlow (Feb 1, 2021)

New question been along time sense messed with GH and before was with Tren etc this time just with my TRT 200mg a week “yes maybe high for some” but  seems like my appetite isn’t near what it was before the GH is this in my head or the GH opinions? It’s been only three weeks


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 1, 2021)

Any particular kind of GH you're using? Mauve, black, blue, gray, green, red, pink tops? Pharma?


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Feb 1, 2021)

yeah which brand/pharma GH?
are you saying.. app is no where near last time or that its decreased since starting the GH? it shouldnt decrease obviously

usually with these reaction it is bc you are not getting it subq.. probably need a bit longer needle or pick a spot with little body fat pinch and go at an angle.
the liquid if sitting inside the adipose tissue, it will become irritated. Just REDness thats transient, for the future or other reading, is just a histamine rxn as Eosinophils rx to substance
softball size?? for 5ius..i would change your dilution protocol IF you are using somewhat high volumes.
Best bro,
M3


----------



## Chillinlow (Feb 21, 2021)

MuscleMedicineMD said:


> yeah which brand/pharma GH?
> are you saying.. app is no where near last time or that its decreased since starting the GH? it shouldnt decrease obviously
> 
> usually with these reaction it is bc you are not getting it subq.. probably need a bit longer needle or pick a spot with little body fat pinch and go at an angle.
> ...



stopped there and all has been good probably just not good spot 🤦🏼*♂️


----------

